# "Optimum Aquarium"



## scuba guy (Feb 10, 2007)

Anyone own "The Optimum Aquarium" by K. Horst ?

It's an expensive book at $80.00 and wondered if it is really worth it.

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't own it, but from what I've read a lot of it is a pitch for Dupla products.

It has been out of print for several years.

Bill


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

WOW 80 bucks. I have it and have read it a number of times. I learnt alot of things from that book. When I got back into planted tanks last year after having a break for 8-9 years I read the book again. Then I discovered forums. Learnt more from them than that book. Also things have changed a fair bit since that book was published. There is also a video as well. I enjoyed that more. I saw my first rimless tank on that video. 

If you a still keen then pm me. I will look around Australia. There is also Dupla Australia that still might have copies.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Dupla was basically the ADA of the 80's.

I used to be really into Dupla back in the day. They were the ones who really got me into planted tanks versus fish tanks with plants. I actually had a couple copies of the book when I got the test kits which I'd given away over time. The book alone was about $20 and also came with the complete test kit. It's an interesting read, but as Shake said, it sells their product. Although I enjoyed it at the time, and still do read occasionally, I'd never pay $80 for it today.

The format is basically; here's the theory of how plants react to their environment in nature, here's how to reproduce that artificially using our products.

The 10 basic principles are a bit dated but basically still hold true.
Dohse Aquaristik KG

I think you can achieve the same thing today by reading the various forums here on APC like Shake suggests.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Ah yes, the ten golden rules. I think it goes back to the late 70s. The birth of the high tech plant tank: C02, light, and substrate heaters. Never caught on very much in this country. It was also the birth of laterite. Dupla's Duplarit, the first commercially introduced laterite mined from Sri Lanka. Laterite was real big until clay gravel, (Flourite) hit the scene.


----------



## imoscar (Feb 17, 2007)

I got started in plant tanks back in the late 80's from reading this book. Paid $20 bucks for it and ended up getting another one from buying Dupla's Master Test kit. That book was never opened and still in the cellophane wrapper. Could not believe what this book is selling for nowadays.


----------

